# Cleaning the Grille - With What?



## Hj-225 (May 19, 2008)

Hiya guys,

I have done a search and struggling. I gave the car a quick wash this morning, but my grille is looking tired. What do you use to restore the look of it? Mine is the normal 3 bar grille, matt black, but the black just doesn't look as good at the moment.

What do you think [smiley=gossip.gif]

Help.

Hj


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

I used autoglym bumper care. Looks great now


----------



## sephtt (Sep 25, 2008)

try back to black quick and easy!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=118520&p=1251002&hilit=looking+grill#p1251002


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Check out a product called "black wow" not the cheapest but very good !!!!


----------

